# ecran noir apple TV3



## nicrr (24 Juillet 2013)

bonjour,

je viens d'acquérir un macboock pro retina et j'ai 2 apple TV sur 2 telés différentes;

Mes ipad et Iphone 5 le airplay marche tres bien par contre avec mon macboock pro cela me fait un écran noir.

savez vous pourquoi ?

merci


----------



## nicrr (29 Juillet 2013)

bon ben jai trouvé, il y avait un bug.... apres reinstallation mac OSX c'est bon


----------

